# Ferret Cage help



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Would this cage be suitable for 2 ferrets?

Linky

I'll be getting kits, so at first I guess it would be ok, but when they grow up.. They'll be let out everyday to have run of the house & spare room set up just for them, so would it do to put them in for when I'm not at home/sleeping.

.:Matt.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

thats fine while they are kits but once they are 4months old your gonna need something 3 times that size something like these::

Ferplast Furet Tower Cage Rat & Ferret Cage HUGE + TOYS on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 18-May-09 23:37:19 BST)

Super Pet De Luxe Multi Floor Cage includes stand

Ferret Nation Home 2 Storey Home - LATEST DESIGN

Critter 3 Cage For Rats, Ferrets, Chinchillas,Degu : Chinchilla : Chipmunk

the bigger you can get the better for the ferrets


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers, I'd love a ferret nation home, but damn the price! xD

Hmm found a Critter 3 Cage on eBay for £41.99 Linky

I've got a wardrobe I could convert, but I haven't the tools, left them all at my mothers when I moved out. 

Just saw this at Holistic Ferret Forum too someone had built. :O Linky


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

critter 3 is a good price! i would rathe spend the money converting a wardrobe though will be alot bigger and you will have a great sense of achievement every time you look at the little furkids!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> Just saw this at Holistic Ferret Forum too someone had built. :O Linky


That cage is a very simple plan and fairly cheap to make. : victory:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Aye been thinking about it all evening, might draw up some plans and pop down to B&Q and price it up soon.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats the one I was going to do lol how weird lol.I like it as it safe and you can jump in with them.loads of space for them to play in.plus Iam guessing you could build it up to have couple of floors if you make it strong.Good luck with it


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

critter cages are awful
real cheap shit, you need to get a decent cage or the ferrets will get bumble foot:2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

If your looking for a pre-made cage, then look for the aviary/chinchilla type cages. 



blackberry said:


> critter cages are awful
> real cheap shit, you need to get a decent cage or the ferrets will get bumble foot:2thumb:


Bumble foot is rare in ferrets and the only time they will get bumble foot related to the cage is if they have scratched paw pads from poor cage floor design and they live in filth, allowing for great infection to set in. : victory:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was going to line the floors if I got a Critter Cage with something anyways, preferably soft material, not lino type. I have spare carpet, but I'm not sure if the ferrets claws would get caught up in this carpet I have.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

lino it its the best flooring in my opinion all my cages are lined with lino its so so much easier when cleaning out and when the decide they dont wanna use there litter tray!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Kylie said:


> lino it its the best flooring in my opinion all my cages are lined with lino its so so much easier when cleaning out and when the decide they dont wanna use there litter tray!


Strongly agreed! Great in the summer aswell as it stays cool. :no1:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Shameful Bump ^^

Just found this one on eBay Linky

It's like Ferret Nation, but almost half the price! Anyone have one of these cages? Seems abit cheap for the size of it, also worried about that gap in the middle (could probably block it up with something, only 5 weeks till I get my kits hopefully.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That looks a great cage but it already comes with these

Swing-Up Locking Ramps to Secure Sections for Cleaning Cage, Feeding & Separating pets 

 I would keep the top half shut off until they are bigger then they wouldnt fit through the gap in the middle


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

why not go for the explorer cage? its cheaper than the one posted and im not 100% sure but i think its bigger. That also like the ferret nation cage but i only payed 117 for myne and ive got 3 overly large ferts in myne! hehe. Fantastic cage.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Demon9374 said:


> Would this cage be suitable for 2 ferrets?
> 
> Linky
> 
> ...


I have one of those exact cages for my rats, infact from that exact seller :lol2: and even though the cage is fantastic (And the seller is very well recommended too  ) and It's perfect for rats and other small rodents, it wouldn't be big enough for ferrets at all I'm afraid.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

for a ferret the bigger the better really. We started of with one that size but now ours have a garden shed with toys and a big cat post and tubes


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

laura-jayne said:


> why not go for the explorer cage? its cheaper than the one posted and im not 100% sure but i think its bigger. That also like the ferret nation cage but i only payed 117 for myne and ive got 3 overly large ferts in myne! hehe. Fantastic cage.


Completely forgot about The Explorer cage. ^^


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Been trying to build one now for past 2 days, save myself £140 lol Here it is atm..









Doesn't like as pretty as The Explorer though lol.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Demon9374 said:


> Shameful Bump ^^
> 
> Just found this one on eBay Linky
> 
> It's like Ferret Nation, but almost half the price! Anyone have one of these cages? Seems abit cheap for the size of it, also worried about that gap in the middle (could probably block it up with something, only 5 weeks till I get my kits hopefully.


We use this cage for 2 hobs and they love it.Is really easy to clean and cat litter trays fit in fine.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Finished!



















Ferret Room!










Running out of ideas for stuff to put in there lol. I need to get loads of boxes from somewhere and tonnes of tape and make a big castle for them!


----------

